# Free tarot card reading



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm offering a free tarot card reading with playing cards...leave a question here, no yes or no questions. Think of a wish. Thank you. Do not tell me what you think of.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Please visit my website for a paid psychic reading: http://www.liveperson.com/starsbutnosigns
No magic 8 ball at all!


----------



## Fearthainn (Feb 19, 2009)

So when I am I going to be mentally healthy?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

My cards say you have to move on from what is happening now to a new destination...I see a physical move for you...you need to move apartments/areas, the current area you are in has very negative energy in it.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2012)

Fearthainn said:


> So when I am I going to be mentally healthy?


I would like to ask the same question.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I would like to ask the same question.


I have a feeling you are "too honest" in your "business" and that you need to apply a child-like strategy to your healing. Think of what you found "magical" as a child and do it now. Anything enchanting. Do not think of ordinary things...things will be better soon.


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

when am i going to die?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

When am I going to get my new Schecter Synyster Custom guitar!


----------

